

The Deadliest Jobs in America - pmcpinto
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-dangerous-jobs/

======
analyst74
This is a very good presentation of data.

Many people say that police officer is not that dangerous of a job (12th over
all), but if you look at only deaths caused by violence, they are the second
most dangerous job. I personally would not really want to be a police officer
in the US patrolling the dangerous neighbourhoods.

